
Here’s what happens to your retina if you view an eclipse without protection - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/heres-what-happens-to-your-retina-if-you-view-an-eclipse-without-protection/
======
andreasgonewild
I'm sorry, I know the official line is to be dead-scared of anything natural
out there but this is just total bullshit. If sunshine was poisonous to your
eyes you would already be blind. I look straight into the sun for several
minutes at a time on a regular basis, if it gets uncomfortable I stop; been
doing that for most of 40 years, no big deal. The sun is a life source, not
our enemy. The only real danger is viewing the sun through lenses, glasses and
other human contraptions. There even used to be a death penalty on sun gazing
back in the days; you have to stop and ask yourself why the people at the top
are so hellbent on preventing it. But then who will buy all the useless
protection-gadgets, and pay for the useless certifications, I hear you ask;
not my problem.

